# Schwinn factory photos, 1890's, Lake St. Chicago.



## Mark Mattei (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, just posted some pics you may not have seen before, will be adding more content soon. Thanks, Mark Mattei, Cycle Smithy. 

http://www.cyclesmithy.com/pages/schwinn-photographs


----------



## jnat306bg (Feb 3, 2014)

Great photos.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 3, 2014)

Very Cool, now what ever became of all these "Schwinns"???


----------



## mruiz (Feb 3, 2014)

WOW WOW, that is very nice.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 3, 2014)

*Schwinn factory photos*

Hi mark,
thanks for sharing the pics.
Wes


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Dangerous and dirty*

Great photos! 

What struck me was how dangerous it appeared with all those overhead pulleys and belts. Seems like it would have been easy to get a sleeve stuck in there.

Must have hot and loud.....

Also lots and lots of people working in a pretty small area. A couple of photos looked like there were kids working there. Wow. Those guys all seemed pretty tough like you would not want to mess with them.

Also kind of dirty and grimy. Only the light coming in the windows. Didn't see any overhead lighting. Must have been dark. 

Bob


----------



## chitown (Feb 4, 2014)

Amazing photos!!! Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to more!

Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 4, 2014)

chitown said:


> Amazing photos!!! Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to more!
> 
> Chris




Mr Schwinns desk is a freaking mess!. Is that the famous world mirror hanging above the globe?


----------



## okozzy (Feb 4, 2014)

*Lol...*

What's up with the guy on the right??? (7th. picture); his face is a drawing!


----------



## dynacycle (Feb 4, 2014)

*wow*

Wonderful Photos!!!

Thanks for sharing...........
Lovely tandem in the rafters.............. oooooh....................  ahhhh
Most of the youngsters are mitering tubing, interesting (kids work)


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 4, 2014)

okozzy said:


> What's up with the guy on the right??? (7th. picture); his face is a drawing!




Old school photo shop... They would do this when the subject was over exposed in pics like this... Expensive to re shoot....


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Moustache Required*

Wow. Had to have a moustache to work there. Amazing how practically everyone had one.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 5, 2014)

bobdenver1961 said:


> Great photos!
> 
> What struck me was how dangerous it appeared with all those overhead pulleys and belts. Seems like it would have been easy to get a sleeve stuck in there.
> 
> ...




*Child Labor Laws-1890*

_" The 1890 census revealed that more than one million children, 10 to 15 years old,
worked in America. That number increased to 2 million by 1910. Industries employed
children as young as five or six to work as many as eighteen to twenty hours a day "._





Boy Lost Arm 
Running Saw
in Box Factory

_" In 1919 President Woodrow Wilson approved & signed into law the "Tax on Employment
of Child Labor." This placed a 10 % tax on net profits of businesses that employed kids
under age 14 or made them work more than 8 hours a day, 6 days a week."

Not until 1929 every state had a provision banning children under 14 from working in
these conditions."_

(Progressive Era-Reform Studies @ The University of Virginia)


----------



## tailhole (Feb 6, 2014)

bobdenver1961 said:


> Wow. Had to have a moustache to work there. Amazing how practically everyone had one.




It's like this in Denver....


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very cool pics.


----------

